# Laid off



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm a 5th year apprentice who started with a new contractor this year. I worked 3 months, then they had me sit for another 3, then I went back to work for a month and I just got an official layoff and am shocked. Me and my partner must have screwed up somehow because we both got laid off and no one else on the job did. I just don't get why they would have me sit for 3 months and then lay me off right away. I must have screwed up somehow because no one else got laid off. Then the foreman of the job said it wasn't up to him, which is BS because he is the one who tells the superintendent how I am doing.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That sucks dude. I thought apprentices weren't supposed to sit much. That's a disservice to you and your local as a whole. If there's anytime you need to be getting experience it's during your apprentice years. After that, there's less tolerance for a journeyman not knowing their stuff.


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

How close are you to topping out? Seems to be SOP to drop a guy as soon as he tops out. Too big of an increase in rate and screws up the ratios.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

emahler said:


> How close are you to topping out? Seems to be SOP to drop a guy as soon as he tops out. Too big of an increase in rate and screws up the ratios.



A few months. It can't be that because they had me sit for 3 months knowing I was about top out. I only worked for another month.


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

*Not to rub it in but*

:whistling2:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/sitting-contractor-39548/

Good luck with that :whistling2: Like I said be happy you were able to see the writing on the wall after only 5 years.


----------

